# Got My Worst Tip Ever



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Palm Springs area to LAX, about 130 miles in brutal heat and bad traffic, $133 for me from Lyft and a a $2 tip! That has to be about 1% of what the pax paid. See if you can guess the age group.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

17 or under.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> 17 or under.


Close but no cigar!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

90 or over?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

24 3/8ths?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

On dude from the wealthier part of town gave me a $2 bill . Not much I thought but okay. Then he said he wanted change for it. I rarely lie to my pax but that time I did and told him I had no change. He seemed a touch irked but decided to let me keep the whole thing after all.

I did a 45 mile mile trip to a casino. 2 couples from out of state here for a wedding. All dressed up in their finest and ready to party during their stay. 45 dead miles back from the casino. We can tip you on the app later right? No tip of course.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

on faraway trips, you need to talk to the passenger up front about return compensation. even if it's just $25 bucks.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Notch Johnson said:


> Palm Springs area to LAX, about 130 miles in brutal heat and bad traffic, $133 for me from Lyft and a a $2 tip! That has to be about 1% of what the pax paid. See if you can guess the age group.


Better than nothing.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

That's a $2 you didn't have before. #quitwhining


----------

